# Warum immer config.inc.php und nicht einfach config.php



## Templorials (1. September 2004)

hi coders


ich rätsle schon lang herum warum die config dateien immer config.inc.php genannt werden. (MEISTENS der fall)

also ich nenne sie einfach config.php

hmm

was meint ihr

mfg temp


----------



## KristophS (1. September 2004)

Die Namensgebung ist in diesen Fällen trivial.
Ich denke das inc steht für Include.
D.h. das Datein mit dem Namen xx.inc.php inkludiert werden.
Gegebenfalls kann man diese dann ja auch per htacces schützen (glaube ich zumindest).

Ich denke aber der Hauptgrund ist einfach,dass es deine Struktur übersichtlicher macht und dir hiflt dich leichter zu orientieren.
Außerdem ist es bei vielen ,sicher ohne Grund,einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden.
Pear schreibt dahingehend auch nichts vor (Es sind ja auch eigentlich die Regeln zum Relaesen von Pear Paketen,welche ja meistens aus Klassen bestehen und es config files nicht so oft gibt).


----------



## Thomas Kuse (1. September 2004)

Bei einem größeren Projekt möchte man gerne schon von vornherein - also vor dem Öffnen einer Datei - wissen welcher Inhalt dort zu erwarten ist.
Eine include-Datei beinhaltet meistens andere Daten und Funktionen als normale PHP-Dateien (z.B. keine HTML-Daten)


----------

